# Redwood root burl; turned and carved



## SeanPEvans (Nov 3, 2019)

Redwood root burl; lathe turned and carved bowl. 10.5” by 8.5” by 2.75” tall

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 7


----------



## jasonb (Nov 3, 2019)

Another beauty! Great use of the wood enhancing the tones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 3, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Another beauty! Great use of the wood enhancing the tones.


Thank you! These Redwood root burls are pretty wild


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2019)

Museum quality, without a doubt! Truly decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 3, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Museum quality, without a doubt! Truly decadent! Chuck


Thanks Chuck, you’re too kind!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow very nice


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2019)

Once again, spectacular piece Sean! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2019)

WOW........


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2019)

You never fail to amaze


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2019)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wow very nice


Thank you Eric, I appreciate it!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> Once again, spectacular piece Sean! Tony


Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> WOW........


Thanks Mike, I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

phinds said:


> You never fail to amaze


You’re too kind, thank you.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Outstanding!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 4, 2019)

What a creative mind. Can't imagine a better use for that piece of wood. Beautiful finish as well. WOW!


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> You’re too kind, thank you.


Actually, I'm a nasty SOB but I admire impressive work

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Nov 4, 2019)

You continue to inspire.....


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> What a creative mind. Can't imagine a better use for that piece of wood. Beautiful finish as well. WOW!


Thank you! It’s pretty interesting wood. This currently only has one coat of Waterlox, and being a pretty soft wood it’ll take in quite a bit more, but once it’s finished and buffed it should really pop!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

phinds said:


> Actually, I'm a nasty SOB but I admire impressive work


Too funny! That said, I don’t believe it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

trc65 said:


> You continue to inspire.....


Thank you, that’s really nice of you to say!


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Too funny! That said, I don’t believe it!


What, you don't believe your work is impressive ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

phinds said:


> What, you don't believe your work is impressive ?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 4, 2019)

Every time I see a new post by you, I go "OH BOY! OH BOY! OH BOY!" Then I open it and have never been disappointed!! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Every time I see a new post by you, I go "OH BOY! OH BOY! OH BOY!" Then I open it and have never been disappointed!! Well done


Thank you! That’s such a nice thing to hear!


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 4, 2019)

I always look forward to your posts,absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 4, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> I always look forward to your posts,absolutely stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Too funny! That said, I don’t believe it!



It's all true Sean!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 4, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

drycreek said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm speechless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm speechless!


Thanks Mike! I’m thinking of trying to find a suitable piece of Texas Ebony to try it with, I think it would look great!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 5, 2019)

TE would look sweet! Finding a crack free round in a large enough size may not be easy. I'll be on the lookout. All I have is some scales and boards.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> TE would look sweet! Finding a crack free round in a large enough size may not be easy. I'll be on the lookout. All I have is some scales and boards.


That would be awesome if you could find one! I could use anything from 4” diameter up, and maybe 2” thick or so


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 5, 2019)

There was a guy in McQueeney Texas that had some big rounds a couple of years ago. Do not remember the name of his store though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2019)

Another beauty! Great use of the wood enhancing the tones. Museum quality, without a doubt! Truly decadent! Wow very nice. Once again, spectacular piece Sean! 
WOW. You never fail to amaze. Outstanding!!! You continue to inspire.. Every time I see a new post by you, I go "OH BOY! OH BOY! OH BOY!" Then I open it and have never been disappointed!! Well done. I always look forward to your posts,absolutely stunning. Absolutely beautiful! I'm speechless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm speechless!



Really?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Another beauty! Great use of the wood enhancing the tones. Museum quality, without a doubt! Truly decadent! Wow very nice. Once again, spectacular piece Sean!
> WOW. You never fail to amaze. Outstanding!!! You continue to inspire.. Every time I see a new post by you, I go "OH BOY! OH BOY! OH BOY!" Then I open it and have never been disappointed!! Well done. I always look forward to your posts,absolutely stunning. Absolutely beautiful! I'm speechless!


Thank you Sir! 
Edited to add: I really appreciate it...seriously, you guys are the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Really?



Well yea...now I am.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 6, 2019)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 7, 2019)

Johnturner said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you John!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 7, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Really?


I'm not called Thread Jacker for no reason at all!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 7, 2019)

That's just amazing in more ways than one. You really got the most effect out of that burl===a real looker!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 7, 2019)

David Hill said:


> That's just amazing in more ways than one. You really got the most effect out of that burl===a real looker!!


Thank you David, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mark. (Nov 11, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Redwood root burl; lathe turned and carved bowl. 10.5” by 8.5” by 2.75” tall
> 
> View attachment 173751
> 
> ...


Now that's what I am talking about. I can only wish I were there to see this process" Are You anywhere close to Frog Eye


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you Mark! I’m not sure where Frog Eye is, I’m in NH


----------



## Mark. (Nov 14, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you Mark! I’m not sure where Frog Eye is, I’m in NH


It's easy to find, if You don't blink. It's in East Central Alabama. Actually we don't have a township. We do have a dot on the map. Population of 31. On the Tallapossa River. The nearest traffic light is 24 miles, & we only have 2 stop sign's. Back to Your Work, it display's a rare talent, one I can only dream of. I would love to watch You working on a piece such as this. Only problem is, to watch You working on this would only show Your hands doing the work. But the talent begins between the ears. A Great Imagination can't be taught. Only by using it


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 14, 2019)

Mark. said:


> It's easy to find, if You don't blink. It's in East Central Alabama. Actually we don't have a township. We do have a dot on the map. Population of 31. On the Tallapossa River. The nearest traffic light is 24 miles, & we only have 2 stop sign's. Back to Your Work, it display's a rare talent, one I can only dream of. I would love to watch You working on a piece such as this. Only problem is, to watch You working on this would only show Your hands doing the work. But the talent begins between the ears. A Great Imagination can't be taught. Only by using it


Sounds like my kind of place! I moved to NH from a town in northern VT that didn’t even have a stop light. We lived 5 miles down a dirt road...it was peaceful. 

And thank you so much for the compliment, I really appreciate it!


----------

